# electricity when not on hook up



## aphra (Mar 3, 2010)

when im not on electrical hook up the 3 wall sockets do not operate is this correct ive got a tribute 2003

anna


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Check her previous posts Loddy - she's very new to motorhoming and is asking for advice.  

If the sockets look like the ones in your house Anna, you are perfectly correct. They are 240 volt outlets and work only when you are on hookup.

There will be others which give you 12 volts from the battery, and they will look quite different. I don't know exactly what they will look like because there are different sorts, but you won't mistake them for the mains sockets.

Dave


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Thats right Aphra,

There as much use as a f*rt in a windstorm when not on hook up.

In my van, my nice dimming lights don't work without hook up either. 

So if you are on hook up, recharge your phone or anything else for that matter whilst you can. 

Freddiebooks


----------



## SilverFox13 (Nov 20, 2007)

There is an excellent post on this site from Clive Mott-Gotobed which describes how to automatically switch on and switch in a 230V supply from an inverter when not on hook-up ... works like a dream. In fact it works so well it can be a little disconcerting if the hook-up fails .... there is a slight click then everything just carries on working!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes I'll be following Clive's advice by running a 150watt inverter off the solar regulator I've just installed to power my TV and sat receiver sockets :idea: Cheers Clive :!:

Clive's mod


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I think you may have all gone a bit to technical for Anna.  

She needs to know how the 12V sockets work and what kind of things they will power and what they won't. 

Also the fact that she has a leisure battery that will keep her going for certain things but not forever. 

~Anna~ do you have another battery other than the engine one?
This is what your power will come from when you are not on hook up, you may have more than one. Do you have a Solar panel on the roof of your van that you may not have seen, this will help keep the battery/ies charged if you have. 

With a good sized and healty battery I am thinking you will manage a weekend without hook up, but this does depend on what you are running off it, certain electrical devises do drain them fast. 

This is from a woman who knows not a lot about the technicalities of the van but does read a bit on here from those that do.   

Just keep the questions coming there will always be someone here to help. 

Best of luck
Mandy


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

There's a series of Members' Motorhoming Guides:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-185.html

Of particular interest might be:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-65102-introduction-to-motorhome-electrical-systems.html
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-69029-electric-hookup-ehu.html
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-65110-12-volt-systems.html

Gerald


----------



## aphra (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks guys


----------

